# Oscar is in doggy heaven



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Sadly at 1020 local time, Oscar passed away. He was quite unwell when we woke up and so I took him to see the vet. There were complications following his surgery.

I have lost my mate but will get another dog in due course. Oscar was loved from the bottom of my heart and always will be.

I am returning to Italy on Tuesday and when my friend arrives at Garda by air, I am going to come back to England: The car is in Italy otherwise I would be coming straight back to Blighty.

Please do not be sad, but instead have a happy smile just like Oscar always had.

Russell


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How can we not be sad................  

My sympathies and thoughts are with you.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We know how you feel and our hearts go out to you.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news


Doreen and Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

So sorry to hear your news Russell. Oscar seemed to be pulling through well after his operation. We are all having a glass of sangria to his memory


stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh God, Russell, I am so sorry.

He looked so perky after the operation, and everything looked really good for his recovery.

If it's any help, I'm sure Oscar loved his time with you as much as you with him. I'm so glad we had chance to meet him.

Our thoughts are with you. 

Gerald and Annie.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

So sorry to hear the sad news
We are both thinking of you

Leapy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry. I thought Oscar was out of the woods. These things happen but when they do it is devastating. No more animals for me because of this. 

I do admire how you are handling this as the best I could ever do was end up a blubbering idiot for days.

Best wishes and RIP to Oscar.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Russell,
Don't know you or didn't know Oscar but having lost our own beloved family dog last June I can understand that you are feeling sad to lose him and grateful to have had such a great pal. they ask for so little and give so much in return. 

Catherine and Greg


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Russell

So sorry to hear this news. 

Mike


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Russ
Sorry for your loss. Oscar looked quite well when we saw you Saturday

Dave & Eddi

656 & Tawny


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Russell

Sally and myself were mortified to hear about Oscar. Like everyone else, we thought he was on the road to recovery.

Looking on the bright side, he was a good companion and you could not of given a dog a better life than Oscar had, he really was looked after well, a credit to you as a dog owner. Im sure his time with you was very happy.

Chin up, we'll see you soon when you get back.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Russell

I never did get to meet Oscar, but he looked so beautiful, so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know how you must be feeling Russell... I am owned by three English Springers and have in the past lost others spaniels prematurely to ill health and its devastating. But you can at least you can console yourself in the knowledge you gave him a very good home and did everything possible at the end. 
Oscar was very fortunate... not so with many dogs who are not blessed with such good owners.

Melvyn


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*oscar*

russell..we lost our barney 2 months ago after 17 years ,i swore i'd never have another.
BUT...my kids talked me into adopting reggie(mini doberman pincer)..he's great and he'll never replace barney ,but he's so cute.....
good luck mate............regards slaphead


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear of this, as others have said, I did not get to meet Oscar but have seen pictures and you made a great team. My sympathies are with you at this difficult time. Am trying hard not to be sad for you. RIP Oscar


Tina S


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Oscar*

Very sorry to read about poor Oscar. 
Like you we are doggy people and lost our westie a few months ago so we now how you must be feeling, its hard to replace a faithful friend.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Russell
> 
> I never did get to meet Oscar, but he looked so beautiful, so sorry to hear your news.


My sentiments also Russell, Oscar's tales (no pun ) will be a sadly missed topic on MHF.

Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Russel

Mine & Viv's sympathy - he seemed to be recovering so well on Saturday.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Doggy heaven*

Greetings,

So sorry to hear the sad news Russell but at least we saw him before we left the site in France, and he is at peace, we lost our dog some years ago and I understand how it feels to lose a faithful pet.

Look forward to seeing you again on your travels.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

We are so sorry to hear about Oscar, it is heart breaking when you loose a faithful friend like that. We lost our westie 18 months ago and know just how you must be feeling, but hopefully you can take comfort in the fact that you did everything possible for him and gave him such a happy home whilst he was here.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Very sad Russell, a big personality has departed MHF..........


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Our Sympathy Russel
Geo& Pam


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Russell
I am so sorry. I never met Oscar but in all his pictures he looked a magnificent dog, and always looked as though he was full of fun.

I find it difficult not to be sad, in fact I'm crying as I write this post, So I'd better close now.

Once again I'm so sorry for your loss.

Wendy


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Russell - I'm so sorry - and can't help feeling very sad. I've not met you or Oscar but through your posts I feel that I know you both and Oscar will be missed very much. Safe journey back and best wishes for the future.

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss Russell.. we know how much Oscar meant to you. 

Jim n Jan


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Russell,I'm sorry to hear the news,i've never met you or oscar,but i know he was a big part of your life through your posts.





phil & janet.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, mate. Our lab left us last year after 11 years, so know what you're feeling.

Dougie.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh Russell, I am absolutely stunned. 
I met you and your adorable boy for the first time last Friday - recognised him instantly from the pics on here. 
However, I also could see instantly the relationship you had. He was absolutely beautiful. 
By the way, although we were parked directly opposite you, we didn't hear a thing in the night when he was first taken ill.
Now, words absolutely fail me as he seemed to be doing so well following his op. 
Take care of yourself and we will be in touch later in the month and hopefully we can come and visit you on our travels.
Terri & Brian 
God bless you both x


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

We are very sorry to hear of your loss, never met Oscar and yourself Russell but have read so much about Oscar we feel we new him. All very best . 

Dennis & Andrea


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Russell

So sorry to hear your very sad news.

As doggy people ourselves, we dread anything happening to our two.

Our thoughts are with you.

Pete and Di


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

So sorry to hear that,
our hearts go out to you.
We.ve enjoyed reading about your experiences with him, it feels like we've lost someone.  






All the best....nige & sheree


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Russell I am so sorry to hear that Oscar is no longer with us, you must be devistated as I know how much he meant to you having met both of you. He was a beautiful dog, Teds(our yorkie) is quite upset and says hurry home to all your friends this side of the water and he says Teazel who went to doggy heaven last November will be looking after Oscar now for you.XXX

Jacquie & John


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Really sorry to hear the sad news,we met Oscar at the Brandy Wharf meet,he was a lovely dog.After losing our 8 year old miniature schnauzer Sam last September we know how you are feeling after losing your faithful companion.

Don't be too sad Russell,you have given Oscar a wonderful life.Time is a great healer and eventually you will look back with fond memories and smile,not much comfort at the moment I know but it will happen.

You must get another dog asap,it is the best way to get over your loss.Apart from that mhf will be a duller place without hearing about all your adventures together.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Oscar. Although I've never met either of you I have enjoyed reading of your travels together. As we belong to a 13+ year old labrador, I think I know how you must be feeling right now. I am in tears.
Run free at the rainbow bridge Oscar. 
Thinking of you Russell
Lelsey


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant help but say how sorry I am Russell.

Oscar was very loved and is at peace now.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to hear your news Russell, like the rest of the community here i too thought Oscar had a lovely life travelling with you.

I would be devastated if we lost our 'Brad' and so Julie and I are thinking of you here in the UK


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We are both very sad at the news.,We too thought that he was looking chipper on Saturday. So glad we had the short time to see him and you in France. We wish you all the strength and support that we can from so far away. 

There will always be fond memories of you and him flying past on the way for a walk.

Wishing you a safe journey back to Italy and then home.

Ann and Bob


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We are so sorry to hear this devastating news, Oscar was a member on here in his own right and will be sadly missed by us all,i have nearly forgiven him for pi**ing up my leg at Retford  .
He was a beautiful boy and a credit to you and right to the end you did the best for him.

Run Free At The Bridge Oscar


Chris & Duncan


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I didn't have the pleasure of meeting him, but from the posts I know what he must have meant to you and having Charlie the greyhound meaning so much to me I can only imagine what an empty space that he as left. 

God bless.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Russell we are so sorry he was a lovely looking dog. You will have many happy memories of you and Oscar together. Its such a pity he had complications after your heroic dash to the vets. He did look as if he had a big sunny smile.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Russell,

We have lost dogs ourselves and been totally devastated so we kow how you must be feeling right now. We never met Oscar but he was such a lovely character to hear about.

Nothing can help but time, our thoughts and sympathy are with you, hope to meet you in happier days.

Alec and Gina


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Russell, never met you or Oscar but I do know what you are going through having losty lucy last year after 13 years of faithfullness. I stil fill up when I think about her, thought we'd not have another one but you know how it goes....


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Russell, I have just come online, you say not to be sad but I can't help it. I am absolutely gutted for you, I know what its like to lose a faithful friend.

I will be thinking of you during this time, take care. 

Christine


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry 

John


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We are "cat" people but love doggies too. Met you both briefly last year. Oscar will be sadly missed by many. Our sympathies. 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

So sorry to here of Oscar's passing.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Such sad news Russ, ... lost for words..  

MnD


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Russell
You must be devastated, I am so very sorry you have lost your best mate. He really is in heaven - honest, and he will be a happy healthy boy again. 

Keep strong, and try to keep busy. Lots of lovely people on here always ready to have a chat and help you through this horrid time.

Take care
Love Maura xx


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Russell,
So sorry to hear your sad news. Can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Even though we never met him we know that Oscar was one in a million.
Catherine and Steve


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Russell, it was only this morning before I set off for work that I was reading your account of Oscars problems. I was really shocked when I read your posting this evening. So sorry mate.

Nick and Bill.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear this Russell, you must be devastated.

We lost our dog a while back so probably know a little of what you're going through.
Chin up, might not seem it at the moment but the grief will ease through time.


Pete & Judy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think Oscar deserves to go in the In Memory Section where he will always be available and at peace. He certainly was up with the characters on here.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news. 
Thinking of you,
Alison and Wayne.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I think Oscar deserves to go in the In Memory Section where he will always be available and at peace. He certainly was up with the characters on here.


here here - better than quite a few as well 

Frank


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

so sorry to hear this. Like so many others I kind of felt I knew him a bit from your posts. I don't suppose it's much consolation but at least you know he had a lovely life. What could be more wonderful for a dog than to have a loving owner to go on travels with. I have thought for a long time about getting a dog from a rescue centre. never owned one, and to be honest that's mainly because I'm likely to outlive him/her and I don't know how I'd cope. Glad you can see yourself getting another, despite everything, it will be great to hear of travel adventures with another companion one day


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

So sorry, Russell, to see the news of Oscar's passing.
How devastating for you when we all thought he was over the op. and well on the mend.
Remember the good times.
Regards Pam H.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I only read of your very sad loss tonight, and am thinking of you and the incredible Oscar. It's a very special thing to love and care for a companion so well. He had a full and exciting life, more than the average dog could dream of. You take care of yourself too Russell, and have a safe journey home. 
With sincere wishes, 
Helena.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Russell what can I say. I am blubbing away as I write this. I know you must be absolutely devastated. My thoughs as with you. RIP Oscar you will be greatly missed but not forgotten. 

Sonja


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

sorry to here about Oscar Russel, we only met you and Oscar last week and we could see how much he meant to you ...  keep your chin up mate.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

So sad to here of your loss Russel, I have been away and just read this post. I have never even met Oscar but I feel very sad that he has gone as his character was always part of this forum.

Our Thoughts are with you.

Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 
All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge. 

Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 
Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep. 

Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 
Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love. 

Richard & Gill, Rolo


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell really sorry to hear of Oscars passing , was only stroking him yesterday morning . Daniel is really upset at the news . Best of luck and hopefully see you soon mate........Mark & family


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

So sorry Russell, we lost our beloved Rupert only a month ago, and the loss is keenly felt....we feel for you.

Laurie


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear your sad news never met oscar but know how it feels.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Russell my heart goes out to you at this sad time I was hoping to meet Oscar this summer but time has been so cruel, please remember the good times you have had and no other dog will be the same as Oscar.

Vince and Julie


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Russell,

We are all so very sorry to hear of Oscar's passing. Our dogs are as much our family as the kids, and reading your posts it seems that Oscar was as much your child as best friend. 
He was so fortunate to have found you, to have been so loved, to have shared your life and travels and adventures with you, and to have had a few of his very own. You gave him a wonderfull life, and he is now at peace and out of pain.
Be at peace Russell, as had already been said, he will be waiting at the Rainbow bridge until the time for you both to be reunited.

Warmest thoughts and love to you at this sad time

Tina & Glenn


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell,

The pain you feel will ease with time but the memories will stay forever.

So sorry to hear this news.

Rob


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

so sorry

des


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Russell

We are so so sorry to hear about Oscar. 

We know what it feels like and not a day goes by that we don't think of Miller.

You were his Master and his friend, you took care of him to the very end.

Take care yourself now, we are all here for you.

I have told so many people about you and Oscar at Lake Garda.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So Sorry to hear about Oscar, I cant help but shed a few tears, he was a beautiful Boy and was so lucky to have you, although I never met both of you, through your stories we got to know Him and he was a quite character, Ive lost 2 dogs and 3 cats so know a little of what you are going through, Keep your chin up and take care,


Anne & Tony


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

So sorry to read about Oscar. I can only echo what everyone has said before me. 

Take comfort in the fact that you both enjoyed life to the full and that he had a wonderful life with you. You both gave each other your all...you could do no more than that.

Take care of yourself.

Mary x


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Russell

What can I say??

I have never met either of you but I have conversed with you over the web and read so much about Oscar....what a wonderful character!

I am so sorry!

Best regards
Linda


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Russell

We are so sorry to hear your sad new

Our hearts go out to you

Sandra and Roger


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Russell,
So sorry to hear of your loss. Oscar was so much a part of this forum, he will be missed.
Bob & Georgie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

What can we say Russell, that hasn't already been said.

We couldn't believe it, after reading about the mad dash, the pots and pans, the operation and then Oscars welcomed recovery.

Having met you both a couple of times, it was plain for all to see, that the bond between you two was so strong. And when going for walks, there was no doubt whatsoever, who the boss was.

Oscar, RIP.

Our condolences Russell,

Jock & Rita


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Loss of a good companion*

One cannot help but be saddened by the loss of ones comapion especially when it is a dog wich gives so much and asks for so little.
Did Oskar get chance to travel to many counties? how many miles would you estimate he travelled>
We have a dog who is now 13years old ( though dont tell her for she thinks she is still a pup, (I wish I had half her energy)) She has travelled the length and breadth of UK and I believe has swam in virtualy every river here. We are ex caravanners (no rude comments) and never fancied the idea of taking the outfit into Europe. However we are now proud owners of a secondhand Motorhome. We have had Tess (our dog) vaccinated and awaiting bloodtest results for her Pets Passport. Then hopefully both she and ourselves can see a little more of the world in our retirement.
We wish you all the best for the future Russel.
Regards Pat& Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Oscar RIP*

 
Ciao Russell, che tristezza.
must be like losing a part of yourself. You'll find another friend eventually, but it'll never be quite the same. 
Keep your chin up, and torna presto al lago.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I can find no words to say how I feel right now - only that this thread is testament to the love and support folks have for you.

Take care Russell.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Russell, I am so sorry to hear about Oscar. 

I, like many others on here, felt we knew you both by your colourful descriptions of your travels and experiences.

He will be sadly missed but remembered fondly. 

Leigh xx


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I only knew Oscar through the forum, but like many others have been through the same senario, so can share your grief.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Seems to me that Oscar is more popular than Lassie. No surprise though. Lovely dog who was lucky enough to have such a loving owner who spoilt him rotten.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I think all of us who have owned dogs understand the the pain when we lose them, as someone once said "they leave footprints in your heart"


----------



## Julessh96 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Russell

I am so sorry to hear of your dreadfully sad news.

My thoughts are with you.

Julliette x


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*oscar*

Hi Russel, Very sorry to here the sad news about Oscar you must be devastated to say the least, best wishes to you from us Marg and Jeff

Maybe his last picture. here. Jeff


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

My thoughts are with you too, console yourself with the thought you did all you could for your boy, no stone was left unturned, you both loved each other and happier times will return


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Our deepest sympathies are with you.
But we know by your posts on the forum Oscar enjoyed every minute he spent with you and would not change one second.

Martyn and Lin


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

We are so sorry, you must still be in a state of shock. You did everything possible for Oscar.

When our Sam died, I blubbed so much I thought I was losing my mind. But in time you will remember only the good times. And perhaps eventually you will get another dog. It will never replace Oscar, but you will love it just as much in a different way.

Take care of yourself

Love

Hilary and Lucy


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel,
This news is devastating. I know we had a joke about who was most noisy Oscar or Benji (Benji lost) but it is such a surprise especially the way he looked after the operation.
I can say I that I am glad that I had the opportunity to meet him.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oscar*

Hello

I am sat in the reception at the Camping Obernai and am so touched by your kind thoughts; I am having a little cry sat here, but I need to.

Thank you all so much, I feel less alone reading this:

Russell


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

So sad & shocked to hear the news Russell especially as he seemed so much better on Saturday
Our thoughts are with you

Regards R/M


----------



## mike_rolls37 (Feb 3, 2006)

Russell

So sorry to hear your sad news - although I never met him, I felt that I knew him from your postings.
Commiserations

Mike


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Russ
Like so many on this board I never met Oscar but felt that he was an active member of the board.
I offer you my thoughts and will raise a glass on his behalf.
Good luck for your travels.

Mike


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Russell,
Such sad news, you must be devastated. We all felt that we knew Oscar so well through the forum even though we had never met.

I was pleased to read that you will get another dog. There are so many abandoned dogs out there, looking for a good home like yours through no fault of their own, that I'm sure you will make another dog very happy before too long.

Best wishes

Liz & Paul
& Thomas & Dewi


----------



## 103173 (Feb 26, 2007)

Our 2 dogs Molly and Bessie are our best pals but we also lost our lovely big yorkie a couple of years ago and we were totally devasted. We miss him even now. But we know we were good to him and he loved us dearly. And he repaid us with his loyalty. They were the reason we started motorhoming so they could come along. You will miss Oscar but know that you gave him the best life ever. Sylvia


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Like so many others although I never met you and Oscar I have followed your exploits for the last year and feel as though I knew you both. I am so sorry but at least you know that you gave him a great life and he was greatly loved.

Della and Dave


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Russell
Just picked up on this thread and your sad news - I really feel for you. Hopefully you'll find another pal very like Oscar in the near future. At least he had a loving, caring owner, unlike some of the poor animals I've seen roaming the street lately.
So sorry mate.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Russell
I also would like to offer our codolences at Oscar's demise.

Having lost four dogs over time I know that it is a terrible thing to happen Good luk in your search for another to take his place

Bill & Janet


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Like many others we felt as if we knew Oscar through your posts.

We are so sorry, but at least you know you gave him a wonderful life.
We got into motorhoming because we couldn't bear to leave our two pals behind and we can imagine how you are feeling right now.

Take care

Lynne and Dave


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Russell this dog must have been the best known and the most "virtually-loved" on MHF-ever. Therefore it is with genuine sadness that I tell you that my thoughts are with you. I'm sorry, nd I know that others will genuinely feel that too. 

Wishing you comfort and happy memories, and in time, another faithful friend. 


Ruth


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

Very sorry to hear about Oscar. After meeting with you both at the site in France last friday, we to, like many others thought he would pull through. My wife & children are at work / school at the moment, i will give them the sad news later. I know they will be devastated.

So sorry,

Frank, Katie, Nicola & Samantha.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Oscar, very sad indeed. We never met him, but we read yours and his posts with interest, and it sounds like Oscar had a fabulous life and was well looked after. 
Very best wishes
Kerry.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Russell,

Im so sorry to hear about Oscar. I never met him but felt he was a friend via the stories you told about him. I know he was a very special dog,

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Russell,
We met you and Oscar in France and have just got back.
We just cant believe the sad news, he seemed so much better on the Saturday. Our thoughts are with you.
David and Daphne


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh Russ, so sorry you and your mate have been parted.

Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What news to greet us on return from a week away.

Oh Russell, I'm so sorry. I don't know if I'm shedding tears of sadness for Oscar or our own dear Ross who died a long time ago. They were so well loved, but the grief does get less eventually and eventually you will smile rather than cry when you think of him.

It's so hard, but it only comes when you have experienced such close companionship and such fun with a character like Oscar. 

Sue


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell. Shirley and I are shocked to hear your sad news, we were so pleased to see you and Oscar out walking after the op.
You had a special relationship so you must be devastated, our thoughts are with you.
Sid & Shirley.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*RIP Oscar*

RIP Oscar

Never met Oscar, but I know he had a wonderful home, was well travelled and had seen and been to more places than most other pets, his days with you were happy days, his life may have been short, but what a good life he had with you,

Our thoughts are with you Russell.

Colin R......


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

our thoughts are with you russell....only just got back from hols so sorry for the delay in sending you our sympathies.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Oscar*

Russell,

So sorry, I am heartbroken so know you are as well. have only just been able to log onto the web site again and so just had your PM but this WiFi connection not very good and didn't seem to want to let me reply.

Both Judy and I send our deepest sympathies. We know Oscar had a good life albeit too short, and was well and truly loved.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Russell,

Completely missed this thread until today. So sorry to hear about Oscar. He was a fine looking dog. I will miss pics of him in his latest location!

IH

The size of this thread is a tribute to both you and Oscar!


----------

